# Echohawk's Collector's Guides Broken?



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 3, 2018)

The links on this page to the Collector's Guides don't seem to be working.  Is there any other way to get to the Guides now?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2018)

Hmm. They work for me. Are none of them working for you? What do you get when you click on them?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 3, 2018)

I see this...

This page isn't working
www.enworld.org sent an invalid response.
ERR_RESPONSE_HEADERS_MULTIPLE_LOCATION

And, yeah, its happening with all of them.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2018)

Well that's weird. Can anybody else check? I want to be sure it's not just me who can see them!


----------



## Nagol (Dec 3, 2018)

I checked the 1e link. It's working fine for me.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 7, 2018)

On the app the link leads to a thread discussing fleet sizes.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2018)

CapnZapp said:


> On the app the link leads to a thread discussing fleet sizes.




Sorry to break it to you, but it’s fine on the app. The problems you are experiencing are due to the very large number of people who have blocked you, and the resultant thread ID changes. As a fix, I suggest you stop getting blocked.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 8, 2018)

Any ideas on my issue?  I reference the guides pretty regularly.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 8, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but it’s fine on the app. The problems you are experiencing are due to the very large number of people who have blocked you, and the resultant thread ID changes. As a fix, I suggest you stop getting blocked.



That came out of nowhere. Why the hostile response? 

I volunteered a reply to the OP - _and yourself_ -  in the belief I was helpful. If you don't want regular forum users to reply to meta questions, maybe then not solicit the input? 

Plus, no posts are blocked when using the app, so your testy reply not only feels unprovoked but also hard to understand.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2018)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Any ideas on my issue?  I reference the guides pretty regularly.




I’m at a loss! Did it just start recently?

Could you try with a different browser and also try while logged out? That might help narrow its own.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 8, 2018)

I have tried on two different machines (my home PC and a borrowed laptop).  I'll try it while logged out shortly.  And I first noticed it about a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 8, 2018)

Doesn't work when I'm logged out either.


----------



## Nagol (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's a direct link to the 1e guides (I got it from using your original link, and clicking on the link in the right column).  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332821-1st-Edition-AD-amp-D-Collector-s-Guide

Does that work for you?  I bring it up fine in Edge and Chrome.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2018)

Hmm. So it’s not your browser, and it’s not your account. I’m struggling to think what else could cause it.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 8, 2018)

Nagol said:


> Here's a direct link to the 1e guides (I got it from using your original link, and clicking on the link in the right column).  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332821-1st-Edition-AD-amp-D-Collector-s-Guide
> 
> Does that work for you?  I bring it up fine in Edge and Chrome.




That worked.  How did you do that?


----------



## Nagol (Dec 8, 2018)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> That worked.  How did you do that?




I used this link from your OP: http://www.enworld.org/forum/content.php?1360-all-features

Then I used this link from the right-hand column: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=1st+Edition+AD+and+D+Collectors+Guide

I cut and pasted the link in the address bar after the page resolved: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332821-1st-Edition-AD-amp-D-Collector-s-Guide

So the problem lies in how your browser is posting and the showwiki.php is interpreting the request.

Can you post what appears in your address bar when you get a failure to see the 1E material?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 8, 2018)

So, your first link to the guide doesn't work for me but the second one does.  And doing the copy/paste thing doesn't work. 

This is the error page link - http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=1st+Edition+AD+and+D+Collectors+Guide


----------



## Nagol (Dec 8, 2018)

That resolves fine for me.  Is there anything between you and the Internet?  Maybe a proxy server?  Maybe your anti-virus uses a virtual proxy-server on your machine?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 8, 2018)

I have no idea.  I'm not terribly tech savvy.  I know that it doesn't work here on a borrowed laptop and it doesn't work across town on my home PC.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah, that link works perfectly for me too.


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 9, 2018)

Tried it just now, using the 1e link from the page linked in the OP, and got this:

=================================================

Corrupted Content Error

The site at http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=1st Edition AD and D Collectors Guide has experienced a network protocol violation that cannot be repaired.

The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because an error in the data transmission was detected.

    Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.

============================================

I'm using Firefox on a desktop.

EDIT: Tried it again a few moments later, same thing, so not a one-time glitch.

Lanefan


----------



## Nagol (Dec 9, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> Tried it just now, using the 1e link from the page linked in the OP, and got this:
> 
> =================================================
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=29398]Lanefan[/MENTION], if you're still around, do me the favour of trying the matching link in my post #16 (it's the 2nd link)?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2018)

Lanefan said:


> Tried it just now, using the 1e link from the page linked in the OP, and got this:
> 
> =================================================
> 
> ...




I have never even heard of that error message.... this is so far above my pay grade. Not a clue.


----------



## Nagol (Dec 9, 2018)

Morrus said:


> I have never even heard of that error message.... this is so far above my pay grade. Not a clue.




It's probably a wordier version of the reported ERR_RESPONSE_HEADERS_MULTIPLE_LOCATION.  That error says there are multiple HTML headers in the document which is a big no-no so as to prevent a type of injection attack.

Originally, I thought Kiraya_TiDrekan's set up was probably to blame because it was a single user complaining.

It may be the showwiki.php is missing an exit() after the redirect, it may be the formatting is slightly off -- the browsers are getting more strict with their parsing.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2018)

Dunno. I just buy software; I don't write it. But we are moving to a new platform soon.


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 10, 2018)

Nagol said:


> [MENTION=29398]Lanefan[/MENTION], if you're still around, do me the favour of trying the matching link in my post #16 (it's the 2nd link)?



  [MENTION=23935]Nagol[/MENTION] - there are three links in post 16.  The first and third ones work fine for me.  The second, or middle one, gives me the same error I noted above.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 3, 2019)

Are the Collector's Guides no longer available?  I can't find them at all now.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2019)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Are the Collector's Guides no longer available?  I can't find them at all now.




They're still at the same link they were at when you asked in December. Has the link stopped working for you?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332821-1st-Edition-AD-amp-D-Collector-s-Guide


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 3, 2019)

Morrus said:


> They're still at the same link they were at when you asked in December. Has the link stopped working for you?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332821-1st-Edition-AD-amp-D-Collector-s-Guide




Seems to be working fine.  But, there doesn't seem to be a way to navigate there from the main page anymore.  Unless I'm missing it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2019)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Seems to be working fine.  But, there doesn't seem to be a way to navigate there from the main page anymore.  Unless I'm missing it.




What page do you mean when you say “the main page”?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 3, 2019)

www.enworld.org  The front page.


----------

